# New free-to-use website "ShipsoftheClyde.com"



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

There is a new free-to-use website called "Ships of the Clyde" which aims to list vessels arriving and sailing from Glasgow between 1960's and 1975. So far there are over 1000 entries, and more are added daily. It will be a very useful reference facility covering the Glasgow docks from Custom House Quay and Broomielaw downriver to Rothesay Dock.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

I only sailed up the Clyde once and that was in 1973 on the tanker Sunny Prince, we were carrying Molasses to somewhere in Greenock, would Greenock be included in the above perimeters?

Cheers Frank


----------



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

*Ships of the Clyde website*

Sorrry but Greenock details arn't in the pipeline as yet, but may well be in the future. Clydesiderman.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Click here, http://shipsoftheclyde.com


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Only two vessels at Glasgow - changed days !.


----------

